

Ask HN: Clever Gadget Design - huhtenberg
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f2c9/

======
huhtenberg
With the holiday season coming up, does anyone know of any cool, useful and
lesser known gadgets suitable for gift giving? A bonus if it's not already on
ThinkGeek.

